# STRECH LOWRIDER FOR SALE



## KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC (Nov 19, 2007)

IM SELLING MY LOWRIER BIKE BECOUSE I NEED TO MOVE ON. THIS BIKE WAS BUILT IN A TIME PERIOD OF 10 MONTHS, AND HAVE MORE THAN 4500 INVESTED IN IT. IT HAS CUSTOM CANDY PAINT, MURALS, CUSTOM MADE TWISTED PARTS. HATE TO LET IT GO BUT LIKE I SAID GOTS TO MOVE ONE. HAS WON NUMEROUS AWARDS SINCE I STARTED TAKING IT TO CAR SHOWS,LOWRIDER TOUR SAN DIEGO, SUPER INDOOR CAR SHOW, AND CAR CLUB PICNICS.ALSO CAME OUT IN MR. CAPONE-E'S "SUMMERTIME ANTHEM" MUSIC VIDEO....... 4500.00 OBO.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

4500????????????? wtf. someones smokin some good shit


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

list the details on the money spent...
$4500!!


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

im guessin...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC_@Jan 20 2008, 10:22 PM~9742374
> *IM SELLING MY LOWRIER BIKE BECOUSE I NEED TO MOVE ON. THIS BIKE WAS BUILT IN A TIME PERIOD OF 10 MONTHS, AND HAVE MORE THAN 4500 INVESTED IN IT. IT HAS CUSTOM CANDY PAINT, MURALS, CUSTOM MADE TWISTED PARTS. HATE TO LET IT GO BUT LIKE I SAID GOTS TO MOVE ONE. HAS WON NUMEROUS AWARDS SINCE I STARTED TAKING IT TO CAR SHOWS,LOWRIDER TOUR SAN DIEGO, SUPER INDOOR CAR SHOW, AND CAR CLUB PICNICS.ALSO CAME OUT IN MR. CAPONE-E'S "SUMMERTIME ANTHEM" MUSIC VIDEO....... 450.00 OBO.
> 
> 
> ...


thats more like it!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

HATERS!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2008, 10:37 PM~9742507
> *HATERS!!!!!
> *


 :no: 

what you think Raul...how much would you sale for is this was yours!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i didnt see custom parts?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC_@Jan 20 2008, 09:22 PM~9742374
> *IM SELLING MY LOWRIER BIKE BECOUSE I NEED TO MOVE ON. THIS BIKE WAS BUILT IN A TIME PERIOD OF 10 MONTHS, AND HAVE MORE THAN 4500 INVESTED IN IT. IT HAS CUSTOM CANDY PAINT, MURALS, CUSTOM MADE TWISTED PARTS. HATE TO LET IT GO BUT LIKE I SAID GOTS TO MOVE ONE. HAS WON NUMEROUS AWARDS SINCE I STARTED TAKING IT TO CAR SHOWS,LOWRIDER TOUR SAN DIEGO, SUPER INDOOR CAR SHOW, AND CAR CLUB PICNICS.ALSO CAME OUT IN MR. CAPONE-E'S "SUMMERTIME ANTHEM" MUSIC VIDEO....... 4500.00 OBO.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC (Nov 19, 2007)

THERE WAS A CORRECTION MY I TOLD MY COUSIN TO POST IT SINCE HE KNOWS MORE ABOUT THIS THAN ME, AND HE PUT 4500 ILL SETTLE BETWEEN 3500 OBO. AND EVERYTHING IN THAT BITCH IS CUSTOM MADE COUSE NOTHING IS SOLD FOR THE 26 INCH BIKES, MURALS, AND ITS STILL RIDEABLE THATS BITCH IS A RIDER NOT NO TRAILER OR PICKUP BITCH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys are just mad cause the cowboys lost. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC_@Jan 20 2008, 09:43 PM~9742549
> *THERE WAS A CORRECTION MY I TOLD MY COUSIN TO POST IT SINCE HE KNOWS MORE ABOUT THIS THAN ME, AND HE PUT 4500 ILL SETTLE BETWEEN 3500 OBO. AND EVERYTHING IN THAT BITCH IS CUSTOM MADE COUSE NOTHING IS SOLD FOR THE 26 INCH BIKES, MURALS, AND ITS STILL RIDEABLE THATS BITCH IS A RIDER NOT NO TRAILER OR PICKUP BITCH
> *


WTF are you smoking.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2008, 10:43 PM~9742556
> *You guys are just mad cause the cowboys lost.  :|
> *


old news..im routing for the GIANTS now


----------



## KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC (Nov 19, 2007)

AINT SMOKING SHIT COUSE IT AINT MY STILE I JUST WANT TO GET MY MONEY BACK OR LIKE I SAID! O.B.O


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your not going to get what you put in it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You wont get more then a grand. Lets brake it down

Custom parts None
Display None
Custom paint :thumbsup:
Engraving None
Upholstery None
wheels :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC_@Jan 20 2008, 10:45 PM~9742573
> *AINT SMOKING SHIT COUSE IT AINT MY STILE I JUST WANT TO GET MY MONEY BACK OR LIKE I SAID! O.B.O
> *


still waiting to see the detailed list of 4500 hell 3500

and the obo list on the $$$ spent on this thang... :cheesy: 

reciepts????????


----------



## KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 08:47 PM~9742599
> *still waiting to see the detailed list of 4500 hell 3500
> 
> and the obo list on the $$$ spent on this thang... :cheesy:
> ...


 I GOT THE RECEITS ALL ALL THE FUCKEN MACHINE SHOPS I HAD TO USE TO DONT TRIP ON THAT. I DONT BURN HOMMIE IT AINT MY STYLE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC_@Jan 20 2008, 10:43 PM~9742549
> *THERE WAS A CORRECTION MY I TOLD MY COUSIN TO POST IT SINCE HE KNOWS MORE ABOUT THIS THAN ME, AND HE PUT 4500 ILL SETTLE BETWEEN 3500 OBO. AND EVERYTHING IN THAT BITCH IS CUSTOM MADE COUSE NOTHING IS SOLD FOR THE 26 INCH BIKES, MURALS, AND ITS STILL RIDEABLE THATS BITCH IS A RIDER NOT NO TRAILER OR PICKUP BITCH
> *


should have took the peoples advice! your cuz obious dont know didly


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 07:47 PM~9742599
> *still waiting to see the detailed list of 4500 hell 3500
> 
> and the obo list on the $$$ spent on this thang... :cheesy:
> ...


its not like your going to buy it any way.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC_@Jan 20 2008, 09:48 PM~9742607
> *I GOT THE RECEITS ALL ALL THE FUCKEN MACHINE SHOPS I HAD TO USE TO DONT TRIP ON THAT. I DONT BURN HOMMIE IT AINT MY STYLE
> *


Those are all store bought parts If you made them then you did it the hard way and dont have any imagination cus they are stock. Dude you also ridiculously over paid to make that bike.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2008, 10:50 PM~9742640
> *its not like your going to buy it any way.
> *


nope..call peeps bull chit!

look out for the buyers! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2008, 07:50 PM~9742641
> *Those are all store bought parts If you made them then you did it the hard way and dont have any imagination cus they are stock. Dude you also ridiculously over paid to make that bike.
> *


lowballer :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC_@Jan 20 2008, 10:48 PM~9742607
> *I GOT THE RECEITS ALL ALL THE FUCKEN MACHINE SHOPS I HAD TO USE TO DONT TRIP ON THAT. I DONT BURN HOMMIE IT AINT MY STYLE
> *


post em!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

250 shipped?? i bet thats your only offer


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 20 2008, 10:53 PM~9742662
> *lowballer :0
> *


inflated!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 07:53 PM~9742659
> *nope..call peeps bull chit!
> 
> look out for the buyers! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC (Nov 19, 2007)

sold foes! peace


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC_@Jan 20 2008, 10:56 PM~9742690
> *sold foes! peace
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

LIL RECORD! under 30 minutes!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

b.s.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC_@Jan 20 2008, 08:48 PM~9742607
> *I GOT THE RECEITS ALL ALL THE FUCKEN MACHINE SHOPS I HAD TO USE TO DONT TRIP ON THAT. I DONT BURN HOMMIE IT AINT MY STYLE
> *


Who made your parts?


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_SANDIEGO_CC_@Jan 20 2008, 08:56 PM~9742690
> *sold foes! peace
> *


 :uh: LIAR!!!!! Sold b.s. I seen all the parts u have on ur bike on battleaxecycles.com. 

Frame -250
parts altogether on ur bike is like $300-400 so u lyin about custom parts 
paint?? I don't kno how much u paid for paint 

400-500 sounds like a better price to me


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2008, 09:47 PM~9742597
> *You wont get more then a grand. Lets brake it down
> 
> Custom parts None
> ...



KINDA LIKE UR BIKE!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

What a fuckin waste of a thread :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 21 2008, 10:46 AM~9745751
> *KINDA LIKE UR BIKE!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


seriously dog you got bigger problems that fucking with me on the net. I no you sweat when you eat,drive your car,hell tie your shoes. :0 Dude post one pic of you on your bike. :cheesy: that shit dont even match. It looks like ass. How the fuck you got 12 inch wheels on a 16 inch bike with some 20 inch square twisted bars? You must have been smoking some bomb ass hash when you put that bunk ass bike together. Real talk shit looks thrown together. Are you originaly from the midwest? Cus thats where your bike looks like its from. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I could go all day long dissing that bike and how funny it is that you decided to build it. Fool take your insulin and take my pic out ya photo bucket ***!!!. BTW I also seen that **** ass pic of the naked dude you have in there with the bunny ears WTF??? :ugh: I see you big ballin slangin that greenier. Dumb fuck god side gangsta. BITCH PLEASE!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You need to build your self a fucking wheels chair instead a of a bike. Do you role the walmart cart at the store??? I bet you shit your pants in your sleep. Smelling like ass all day long. Fool you aint nothing but a 40 year old thug. I seen the pic of your and all your lil thug freinds in your photo bucket dumb ass . Lock that shit next time ***.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SouthSide calorado. LOL your a fucking joke.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 05:30 PM~9748198
> *SouthSide calorado. LOL your a fucking joke.
> *


quit picking on the Down Sendrom kids....not fair picking on fools with dissabilities
:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

juangotti is mad.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 05:30 PM~9748198
> *SouthSide calorado. LOL your a fucking joke.
> *


quit picking on the Down Sendrom kids....not fair picking on fools with dissabilities
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

juagotti would tare this fool a new ashole if big tyrone didnt already do it. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2008, 04:34 PM~9748227
> *quit picking on the Down Sendrom kids....not fair picking on fools with dissabilities
> :biggrin:
> *


Gotta send a message to the fake ass holy roller


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nikkaz iz gettin hiphy yo :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 21 2008, 04:39 PM~9748268
> *nikkaz iz gettin hiphy yo :cheesy:
> *


You know how we do it son!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jan 21 2008, 06:20 PM~9748137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUANGOTTI-OWNED!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 21 2008, 04:55 PM~9748392
> *JUANGOTTI-OWNED!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i do what i can :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 02:40 PM~9748277
> *You know how we do it son!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Com out skinnis the hut where you at?


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 07:06 PM~9748472
> *Com out skinnis the hut where you at?
> *


He's afraid of you bro!! :0


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 21 2008, 05:20 PM~9748598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

